# Harness v. Collar? Help?



## nytesong

Hello everyone and please forgive me if this question has been answered somewhere else. I've tried the search option but I've never been good with coming up with the perfect phrase to get the perfect results. Instead I keep getting dozens of results...and still can't find answers/opinions.

I'm picking my Maltese puppy on Friday from the breeder and the one thing that has been plaguing me is this whole harness thing. Is the harness better for walks than attaching the leash to a collar? Why....and what type would you recommend and why? 

I currently have another dog but he's bigger (40ish pounds) and he just has the standard collar that I clip the leash to. I never really entertained the notion of a harness until I saw lots of pictures of Malts with harness-leashes on and then read something about a collar and leash damaging their necks?

Also, a collar with her tag on it (ID info) is a must for me. Her soon to be big brother got lost once and had it not been for his tag with my info on it I would have never have gotten him back as fast as I did. Are there any collars that are better than others for such a little dog?

I feel like such a dog-novice, but really it's more I'm a little dog novice as my boy is bigger and I've not had to worry about things like tiny necks.

Thank you for all of your help!


----------



## Orla

You should put a collar on her - but only for an ID tag.

I would use a harness for walks - I like the puppia soft ones


----------



## aprilb

Congratulations on your new baby and welcome to SM. My girls wear collars for ID and fashion but I use a harness for walking. Yes, small dogs have smaller necks and if they pull on the leash, it may cause damage. (Mine are only 4 pounders.) Nylon and ribbon are best to use for Maltese because it reduces matting. Stay away from the leather. :thumbsup:


----------



## jodublin

I find my dogs get matts from wearing collers ,so they hardly wear them ,they wear a harness for walks ,Also microchipped.


----------



## njdrake

I never use a collar on any of my dogs, I only use a harness. Walking them with a collar can cause a collapsed trachea. All 3 also have a microchip just in case one would get lost. 
Congratulations on your new pup and welcome to SM.


----------



## nytesong

Thank you all. She'll be micro-chipped but not many people are willing to take an animal in to have it scanned so that's why I want the collar with id as well. Hopefully I can find a collar that doesn't cause too many mats.

I just took a stray cat in to the vet today and they found a chip. Now to hunt down the owners. I'm hoping they didn't abandon him but it's a LARGE full grown cat...that's only 5 pounds because he's half starved. The vet was telling me that hardly anyone ever shows up to his office to have an animal scanned for a chip especially since it seems to be little old ladies who find cats and aren't even often aware that there are things like chips.

amby--do you find the puppia harnesses make them too hot in the summer? My local pet shop that I looked briefly at yesterday only had the leather or canvas strap harnesses so I don't really know what sort of fabric the puppia harnesses are/how thick the material is.


----------



## Punky

Just adding also Buddy Belt harness work's great also, even long coat's no matty issues. I love them, no mats no rubbing and step in  Hope you something you like to use for your little cutie


Welcome to BUDDY BELT (A Division of Class Art Productions Inc.)


----------



## sones

Punky said:


> Just adding also Buddy Belt harness work's great also, even long coat's no matty issues. I love them, no mats no rubbing and step in  Hope you something you like to use for your little cutie
> 
> 
> Welcome to BUDDY BELT (A Division of Class Art Productions Inc.)


i love the buddy belt too  actually, most step in harnesses would do the trick, but the buddy belt is the only one where I have found no matting/tangles after a walk


----------



## Punky

sones said:


> i love the buddy belt too  actually, most step in harnesses would do the trick, but the buddy belt is the only one where I have found no matting/tangles after a walk


Isn't it wonderful? I love how the leather get's nice and soft and the leg step in are oval not squares so no chaffing. A friend recommend it to me and she has a harness addiction (If its out there she would have tried it, she is great lol)

I am still amazed on well made it is. I also use it now in the car for his car seat


----------



## sones

Punky said:


> Isn't it wonderful? I love how the leather get's nice and soft and the leg step in are oval not squares so no chaffing. A friend recommend it to me and she has a harness addiction (If its out there she would have tried it, she is great lol)
> 
> I am still amazed on well made it is. I also use it now in the car for his car seat



Oh thats a good one, I wouldn't have thought to use it in a car seat :thumbsup: Of course, I'm still trying to find a good one to get so the little guy is safe. But then... I still haven't gotten him yet... hehe  (i was speaking on the experience of my sister's dogs)


----------



## Juanelle

I use a harness when we walk, and then remove it as soon as we are done. It can still cause mats if you are not careful. It is best to brush him when you are done, especially if he gets wet, and that will help keep the mats down. Good luck and congratulations!


----------

